# Bushwacker



## Ron E G (Jun 22, 2006)

*bushwacker*

Hey dont hate me, but last year my neighbor passed away and when his family cleaned out his house they threw one in the dumpster. Well I saw the limb sticking out and went up and asked if i could have it. It is now being used for bowfishing. I had no idea that someone might be interested it. Not sure if I want to sell but what would you offer?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about $29.99? 

I have a friend who shoots one. He's a decent instinctive shooter and often places top-3 at local trad shoots with it - he has all sorts of good trad bows, including a couple of vintage Bears, but he uses his Bushwacker and old silver 24SRTX arrows basically to annoy the other local trad shooters who have state-of-the-art custom bows and carbon arrows. I'd like to have one to join him at a shoot or two as a novelty.


----------



## Ron E G (Jun 22, 2006)

*bushwacker*

Sorry, I think Ill keep it to bowfish with. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## littlebear698 (Dec 9, 2014)

i use to shoot one in the early 70s and i allways placed first to third i loved that bow but than jennens came out with there compound so i traded sure wish i still had the bushwaker loved that bow


----------

